# Dependent UK Visa



## balajirajan (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, 
My wife is working in Scotland and holds a Tier 2 (General) visa.I am planning to apply for a dependent immigrant visa. I am based in India now.Can someone guide me the form that I need to fill in for the same and any guidelines for the same. I was referring to the UKBA website for details,but not very sure which form to fill in.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

balajirajan said:


> Hi,
> My wife is working in Scotland and holds a Tier 2 (General) visa.I am planning to apply for a dependent immigrant visa. I am based in India now.Can someone guide me the form that I need to fill in for the same and any guidelines for the same. I was referring to the UKBA website for details,but not very sure which form to fill in.


For India, you have to complete an online form. To access it and to see what it looks like, go to UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in India English. click 'Apply online' on the right and put some personal details and choose as Type of Visa - Work, Purpose of Application - PBS Tier 2 General and Type of Application - Tier 2 General Partner. If you just want to look at the questions, just give some fictious names and details.


----------



## balajirajan (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## balajirajan (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Joppa,
In my case, wherein I am applying for a dependent visa, just wanted to understand, who is referred to as the “Main Applicant” as indicated in the form.

Is it me who is filling up the details or my wife,who is already based in Scotland 

Appreciate your response.

Regards
Balaji Rajan


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

balajirajan said:


> Hi Joppa,
> In my case, wherein I am applying for a dependent visa, just wanted to understand, who is referred to as the “Main Applicant” as indicated in the form.
> 
> Is it me who is filling up the details or my wife,who is already based in Scotland
> ...


As the one who is applying for the visa, you are the main applicant. Your wife is the sponsor.

teuchter


----------



## balajirajan (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Teuchter for your response.

In one of the sections (7) of the form, replies to be provided to the following questions needs clarity :- 

1) How are you related to the main applicant? 
2) Are you accompanying the main applicant or joining him/her later ?
3) If the main applicant is living in the UK what permission do they have to stay
there ?
4) What is the main applicant’s Certificate of Sponsorship or Confirmation of Acceptance for Studies number?
5) What job or course of study is the main applicant doing in the UK?
6) Name and address of the company or place of study,including the postal code
7) Other details of main applicant like Name,Date of birth,passport details etc

I am not clear what should I fill up for above questions, incase I am the main applicant and my wife working in UK is the sponsor.
Please advise


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

balajirajan said:


> Thanks Teuchter for your response.
> 
> In one of the sections (7) of the form, replies to be provided to the following questions needs clarity :-
> 
> 1) How are you related to the main applicant?


It's addressed to your wife. So answer 'wife'. 



> 2) Are you accompanying the main applicant or joining him/her later ?


Already in UK. 



> 3) If the main applicant is living in the UK what permission do they have to stay
> there ?


Whatever visa she is on. 



> 4) What is the main applicant&#146;s Certificate of Sponsorship or Confirmation of Acceptance for Studies number?


Give her C o S number. Ask her. 



> 5) What job or course of study is the main applicant doing in the UK?


Whatever your wife's job is. 



> 6) Name and address of the company or place of study,including the postal code


Give details about your wife. 



> 7) Other details of main applicant like Name,Date of birth,passport details etc


Give her details.


----------



## balajirajan (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Joppa.

Sorry to pester, but your replies to points 1 and 2 contradicts replies to 3 and subsequent questions. 

Only if the main applicant is my wife, only then replies to point 3 and subsequent replies stands true. 

Hope you agree.

regards

balaji rajan


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

balajirajan said:


> Thanks Joppa.
> 
> Sorry to pester, but your replies to points 1 and 2 contradicts replies to 3 and subsequent questions.
> 
> ...


Yes you are right. I was replying while travelling on a train from my phone so didn't have time to look at questions.
You knew the answers already, so why ask?


----------



## new123456 (Jun 12, 2013)

hi Balaji rajan,


I want to apply for PSW dependant visa for my wife, can u tell me how to fill in the online application, its so complicated. it does not give the option of psw dependant but asks for settlement visa, can u help me please

thanks in advance,

with regards


----------

